# Neue Transalp für Trailfans: Seven Summits



## Baitman (26. November 2018)

Habe mal die Überschrift aus dem Bericht in der Bike 10/18 übernommen. https://www.bike-magazin.de/hinterg...alp-fuer-trail-fans-seven-summits/a39855.html

Wundert mich etwas, das die Route hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde. 

Eckdaten: 20000 tm bei 10000 hm, 7 Etappen auf 7 Gipfeln mit mindestens 7 Megatrails über die Alpen

http://biketransalp.de/

 1 Kronburg – Serfaus
 2 Serfaus – Nauders
 3 Nauders – Santa Maria
 4 Santa Maria – Tarsch
 5 Tarsch – Andriano
 6 Andriano – Molveno
 7 Molveno – Riva

*Seven Summits*
1. Venet/Krahberg 2208m
2. Schönjöchl 2493m
3. Watles 2557m
4. Dreisprachenspitze 2843m
5. Hoher Dieb/Cima di Berlusconi 2730m
6. Monte Roen 2116m
7. Paganella/Cima Canfedin 2034m

*Bahnen & Shuttles:*
*Stage 1*
Zams: Venetbahn 1432hm
Serfaus: Sunliner 396hm oder Mittelstation Komperdellbahn
*Stage 2*
Serfaus: Sunliner 396hm
Fiss: Schönjochbahn 1016hm
Ladis: Sonnenbahn 245hm
*Stage 3*
Nauders: Bergkastelbahn 800hm
St. Valentin: Haideralmbahn  700hm
*Stage 4*
Santa: Maria: Bus Shuttle zum Stilfser Joch 1400hm
*Stage 5*
Tarsch: Tarscher Alm Lift 760hm
*Stage 6*
Kaltern: Mendelbahn 850hm
*Stage 7*
Molveno: Pradel Gondel 460hm
Molveno: Sessellift PRADEL – CROZ DELL’ALTISSIMO 180hm (2x!)
Andalo: Gondel Andalo Doss Pela 749hm
Andalo: Albi de Mez Sessellift 375hm

Karte ist hier: http://biketransalp.de/?p=400
GPX daten gibts auf Anfrage


----------



## dede (26. November 2018)

Was soll an der Route besonders neu sein (außer vielleicht das Einbeziehen der Bikeparks)??? Haben die in verschiedensten Varianten hier schon vor Jahren diskutiert (z.B. "gepimte" Via Claudia oder auch die Nonstaltour bzw. "alternative" Finish-Etappen zum Gardasee etc.). "Neu" ist, dass die Venetbahn Biker mitnimmt (was sie früher nicht getan hat). Dazu ließen sich noch ein paar schöne Zusatztrails (nicht ganz legal, aber machbar!) einbauen, die man natürlich in einem derartigen Magazin nicht beschreiben kann/darf, die den doch ausgiebigen "Talrollanteil" auch noch zusätzlich minimieren würden. Nicht unbedingt direkt zielführend sind auch die kleinen Zusatzschlenker um in den touristischen (Haupt)Orten zu übernachten (das ginge auch direkter respektive zielstrebiger). Insgesamt eine sehr schöne Strecke, aber Megatrails (den besten = Madritschjoch lassen sie aus) und neu...????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (26. November 2018)

Für meinen Geschmack zu viel Talgerolle im Inntal, im Vinschgau, im Ultental und dann wieder im Etschtal...
Und beim Etikett MEGATRAILS das Madritschjoch und den ersten Teil des Mendelkamms wegzulassen...
Aber da hats halt auch keine Lifte hinauf zum summit 
Ich find ja so Skigebiete im Sommer irgendwie deprimierend, aber wer unbedingt 10.000 Hm mehr abfahren als hochtreten will, muss die Kröte schlucken.
Bis zu vier mal Seilbahn pro Tag, kommt da überhaupt noch tourenfeeling auf?


----------



## dede (27. November 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack zu viel Talgerolle im Inntal, im Vinschgau, im Ultental und dann wieder im Etschtal...
> Und beim Etikett MEGATRAILS das Madritschjoch und den ersten Teil des Mendelkamms wegzulassen...
> Aber da hats halt auch keine Lifte hinauf zum summit
> Ich find ja so Skigebiete im Sommer irgendwie deprimierend, aber wer unbedingt 10.000 Hm mehr abfahren als hochtreten will, muss die Kröte schlucken.
> Bis zu vier mal Seilbahn pro Tag, kommt da überhaupt noch tourenfeeling auf?


Genau so ist es!!!


----------



## McNulty (27. November 2018)

Wenn wir schon im Meckermodus sind:
Seven Summits : eher über sieben Hügel musst du gehen (na ja nicht ganz) - da ist wohl eher der Marketinggaul durchgegangen

Ist halt schon ne gepeppte Via Claudia und löst das Problem "will über die Alpen mit Trails bin aber nicht ganz so fit" - also so ähnlich wie eBike Transalp (nicht negativ gemeint)

Ist schon eine schöne Variante / Ergänzung zu all den anderen Möglchkeiten

Aber: Hoher Dieb/*Cima di Berlusconi* 2730m: da hat wohl ein Einheimischer einen nicht ganz politisch-korrekten Scherz gemacht - der hat es auf die Weise sogar ins Internet geschafft, oder?


----------



## Baitman (27. November 2018)

Die Tour wurde in der Ausgabe sehr umfangreich vorgestellt. Ich habe sie hier völlig wertefrei eingestellt, da ich denke das sie sicher polarisiert. 
Im Prinzip wäre  eine Transalp mit mehr Tiefen- und weniger Höhenmeter durch Nutzung von Seilbahn und Shuttle eine Variante, die auch mal für mich interessant fürs nächste Jahr wäre, weil ich verletzungsbedingt seit August nicht biken kann und auch noch länger ausfallen werde.

Über die Streckenführung und die Häufigkeit von Seilbahn lässt sich doch reden.


----------



## cschaeff (27. November 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Aber: Hoher Dieb/*Cima di Berlusconi* 2730m: da hat wohl ein Einheimischer einen nicht ganz politisch-korrekten Scherz gemacht - der hat es auf die Weise sogar ins Internet geschafft, oder?



Finde die Übersetzung als Wortspiel (Berlusconi = Dieb) schon recht passend


----------



## kaspressknoedel (2. Dezember 2018)

Hi, der Hohe Dieb heißt auf italienisch _Gran Ladro. _


----------



## cschaeff (2. Dezember 2018)

kaspressknoedel schrieb:


> Hi, der Hohe Dieb heißt auf italienisch _Gran Ladro. _


Du verstehst das Wortspiel? Es geht um einen speziellen Dieb...


----------



## kaspressknoedel (4. Dezember 2018)

Nun verstehe ich dich


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Dezember 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon im Meckermodus sind:
> Seven Summits : eher über sieben Hügel musst du gehen (na ja nicht ganz) - da ist wohl eher der Marketinggaul durchgegangen
> 
> Ist halt schon ne gepeppte Via Claudia und löst das Problem "will über die Alpen mit Trails bin aber nicht ganz so fit" - also so ähnlich wie eBike Transalp (nicht negativ gemeint)
> ...


Wer nur zu faul ist sich die Höhenmeter selber zu erarbeiten und dem Berg auf diese Weise den ihm gebührenden Respekt verweigert, dem verweigere ich selbigen.. 

Allen Anderen viel Spass auf der Route.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (4. Dezember 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wer nur zu faul ist sich die Höhenmeter selber zu erarbeiten und dem Berg auf diese Weise den ihm gebührenden Respekt verweigert, dem verweigere ich selbigen..
> 
> Allen Anderen viel Spass auf der Route.




Ich sehe das nicht so verbissen... Letztes Jahr auf der Marvin habe ich auch zweimal mit nem Kollegen die Gondel genutzt, während die anderen beiden gestrampelt sind. Wollte schneller oben sein, weil ich auch so schon ausreichend körperlich gefordert war und weil ich einfach Bierdurst hatte. Respekt? Für mich ist es Urlaub mit sportlichem Hintergrund. Ich muss das auch realistisch sehen: Das Zeitbudget in der Woche fürs biken sind 4 Stunden. Damit ist kein Krieg zu gewinnen.  Durch meinen Unfall werde ich wohl sogar ein halbes Jahr gar kein Rad fahren, oder etwas für die Kondition machen können. Aber warum sollte ich dann auf einen leichten Alpencross mit Unterstützung verzichten? Um Respekt von dir zu erhalten?


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2018)

Seilbahnbenutzung finde ich nicht SOOO verwerflich, sind ja quasi Öffis, die schon sowieso in der Landschaft stehen und fahren. Genauso wie richtige Öffis (Zug, Postauto). Und wenn sich damit öde Schotterauffahrten im öden Skigebiet vermeiden lassen? In der vorgestellten Runde wird aber schon recht krampfhaft versucht, immer irgendwie mit der Seilbahn hoch zu kommen, aber wenn's einer mag?

Shuttles sind aber was anderes, siehe die Auswirkungen z.B. im Vinschgau ...


----------



## cschaeff (4. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Seilbahnbenutzung finde ich nicht SOOO verwerflich, sind ja quasi Öffis, die schon sowieso in der Landschaft stehen und fahren. Genauso wie richtige Öffis (Zug, Postauto). Und wenn sich damit öde Schotterauffahrten im öden Skigebiet vermeiden lassen? In der vorgestellten Runde wird aber schon recht krampfhaft versucht, immer irgendwie mit der Seilbahn hoch zu kommen, aber wenn's einer mag?
> 
> Shuttles sind aber was anderes, siehe die Auswirkungen z.B. im Vinschgau ...



Verwerflich finde ich Seilbahnen auch nicht, aber die Tour ist so vollgepackt damit, dass es für mich keine Tour mehr ist. Konsequenter wäre ein roadtrip (z. B. 3 Tage Livigno, 3 Tage Davos und 3 Tage Sölden). So kann man sich auf die Abfahrten beschränken und sich das wenig erbauliche Talgerolle sparen...


----------



## McNulty (4. Dezember 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> dass es für mich keine Tour mehr ist



Ich denke der Übergang ist hier fliessend bis gar nicht da. Wie hatten hier auch schon Enduro-Transalps mit Shutteltaxi, EBike-Transalps,
Transalps mit viel Seilbahn, wenig Seilbahn, gar keine Seilbahn, Transalp inkl. Zug, Transalp inkl Bus, inkl Gepäcktransport (oder bei Schwäche Personentransport), Mit Guide ohne Guide - Kurz gesagt mit jeder Art von Hilfsmittel (nicht zu Vergessen das Fahrrad - man könnte auch zu Fuß gehen oder barfuss oder...

Das einzige was sicher ist: Es meldet sich IMMER ein Schlauschlumpf der meint "nur das und das  ist die einzig richtige Variante" 

Ich wiederhole mich: Hauptsache man fühlt sich gut...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Dezember 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht so verbissen... Letztes Jahr auf der Marvin habe ich auch zweimal mit nem Kollegen die Gondel genutzt, während die anderen beiden gestrampelt sind. Wollte schneller oben sein, weil ich auch so schon ausreichend körperlich gefordert war und weil ich einfach Bierdurst hatte. Respekt? Für mich ist es Urlaub mit sportlichem Hintergrund. Ich muss das auch realistisch sehen: Das Zeitbudget in der Woche fürs biken sind 4 Stunden. Damit ist kein Krieg zu gewinnen.  Durch meinen Unfall werde ich wohl sogar ein halbes Jahr gar kein Rad fahren, oder etwas für die Kondition machen können. Aber warum sollte ich dann auf einen leichten Alpencross mit Unterstützung verzichten? Um Respekt von dir zu erhalten?


Auf der Route ist aber* grundsätzlich immer* Gondeln angesagt, das ist schon ein Unterschied.

Und ich sagte ja auch, wer fit und jung genug ist. Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung.


----------



## Baitman (4. Dezember 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Verwerflich finde ich Seilbahnen auch nicht, aber die Tour ist so vollgepackt damit, dass es für mich keine Tour mehr ist. Konsequenter wäre ein roadtrip (z. B. 3 Tage Livigno, 3 Tage Davos und 3 Tage Sölden). So kann man sich auf die Abfahrten beschränken und sich das wenig erbauliche Talgerolle sparen...



Ich finde das ist nicht vergleichbar. Ein AX, egal wie man ihn abfährt, hat einen eigenen Charakter.

-verschiedene Vegetationszonen
-verschiedene Klimazonen
-zu sehen und erleben wie sich die Berge und das Gestein verändert
-weiterfahren zu müssen um sein Ziel zu erreichen 
-dh. auch mal Zähne zusammenbeißen und einen Tag durch den Regen fahren
usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Dezember 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist nicht vergleichbar. Ein AX, egal wie man ihn abfährt, hat einen eigenen Charakter.
> 
> -verschiedene Vegetationszonen
> -verschiedene Klimazonen
> ...


Inne Gondel regnet es abba nich rein


----------



## cschaeff (4. Dezember 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Das einzige was sicher ist: Es meldet sich IMMER ein Schlauschlumpf der meint "nur das und das  ist die einzig richtige Variante"



Zum Glück geben die Leute ihren Senf dazu!

Die Tourdaten aus #1 sind ja ganz nett, aber interessant wird's doch erst durch die unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel hier im Forum. Wenn jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt, die "Tour" zu fahren, kann es sicher nicht schaden, wenn er *auch* kritische Stimmen in seine Überlegungen einbezieht und der Lobhudelei aus der bike nicht willenlos erliegt. Welche Schlüsse man dann daraus zieht, steht ja auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## isartrails (7. Dezember 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon im Meckermodus sind


Sehr guter Steilpass in den Strafraum. Ich muss nur noch verwandeln. 
Auch ich, als ich die BIKE aufschlug und die Geschichte sah, dachte spontan nur: 'Was soll der $..eiß? So ein Wichtigtuer...'
Hier wurde alles schon gesagt, nur nicht von mir: Die Idee eines aufgepimpten AX gab's auch früher schon. Wer planen kann, kommt selber drauf. Wer nur bergab fahren will, soll es meinetwegen tun. So what?
Da wollte halt jemand auf dicke Marketing-Gebrüll-Hose machen und hat 'nen Begriff kreiert: Seven Summits. Das klingt doch gleich gaaaaanz anders, als _"ich bin 'ne Transalp beinahe aus eigener Kraft gefahren"._..
Und um in die Medien zu kommen, brauchst du heutzutage eine dicke Hose.

Und noch was: Kronburg! Kronburg? WTF is Kronburg? 
Seit wann beginnt man eine Transalp in/an/auf Kronburg?
Ich lass mich ja gerne von jeder noch so spinnerten Idee überzeugen, wenn sie irgendwie schlüssig und logisch erzählt wird. Aber Kronburg? Never, ever. An Kronburg fährt man vorbei! Keiner startet dort...


----------



## McNulty (7. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich noch vergessen: Tretroller Transalp hatten wir hier auch schon. Auf meine Idee der Nacht-Transalp hatte ich wenig Feedback . Evt. Rentiert sich ein Thread: "Phantasitische Transalp-Arten und wie sie zu finden sind"


----------



## isartrails (7. Dezember 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> "Phantasitische Transalp-Arten


Geiler Schreibfehler!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. Dezember 2018)

@McNulty


----------



## gewitterBiker (20. Februar 2020)

Das Gemecker hier ist ja leider nicht zum Aushalten, man oh man. Für uns ist diese Tour genau das richtige: wir konnten damit sowohl abfahrtshungrige Leute an Boot holen als auch Leute, die zeitlich eingespannt sind (Familie und/oder Job) und damit nicht annähernd die 2000km Vorbereitung schaffen, die wir früher immer hatten und die es für eine anständige Transalp auch braucht, will man nicht ständig am Limit fahren. Weiteres Gemecker bitte sein lassen. 

Wir fahren diese Route dieses Jahr (nach 4 klassischen Transalp). Nun die Frage: ist diese jemand aus dem Forum gefahren und hat noch Anmerkungen, Tipps oder Verbesserungen parat?


----------



## Carsten (20. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mal auf Basis meiner Sevenbikesummits die Sixbikeconnections entworfen..vom Monte Grappa bis zum Mont Chaberton...suche nur noch nach einem Zeitfenster für die 30 Tage, die ich dafür brauche...
Den Abschnitt Plose-Piz Nair hab ich 2018 mal als Roadtrip gemacht...dieses Jahr kommt Tamaro -Zermatt dran


----------



## gewitterBiker (20. Februar 2020)

Carsten, vielen Dank! Deine Bücher sind sehr lesenswert, habe selber ein paar davon daheim. Glaube hier ging es aber garnicht um Deine Route, offenbar benutzt ihr den gleichen Titel. ?


----------



## cschaeff (20. Februar 2020)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Das Gemecker hier ist ja leider nicht zum Aushalten, man oh man. Für uns ist diese Tour genau das richtige:





gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Weiteres Gemecker bitte sein lassen.


Wenn du dir schon sicher bist, dass diese Tour genau das Richtige ist, wiese fragst du dann überhaupt nach?
Viele haben dir geantwortet und waren aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht so begeistert von der Tour. Ist das für dich Gemecker?
Willst du eine ehrliche Einschätzung oder nur deinen Plan bestätigt bekommen? Viel Spaß in der Filterblase...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (20. Februar 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn du dir schon sicher bist, dass diese Tour genau das Richtige ist, wiese fragst du dann überhaupt nach?
> Viele haben dir geantwortet und waren aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht so begeistert von der Tour. Ist das für dich Gemecker?
> Willst du eine ehrliche Einschätzung oder nur deinen Plan bestätigt bekommen? Viel Spaß in der Filterblase...



Ich mag keine Pizza. Deswegen melde ich nicht im Pizza Forum an und schreibe, dass ich die neueste Pizza nicht mag. Sondern ich halts Maul und lasse die Pizzaliebhaber ihre Pizza geniessen. 
Niemand wollte hier eine Meinung lesen, die interessiert mich nicht. Ich will auch keine Bestätigung für irgendwas sondern ehrliche Diskussionen um Detailverbesserung. Ja, so machen das Erwachsene.


----------



## cschaeff (20. Februar 2020)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Pizza. Deswegen melde ich nicht im Pizza Forum an und schreibe, dass ich die neueste Pizza nicht mag. Sondern ich halts Maul und lasse die Pizzaliebhaber ihre Pizza geniessen.



Ich mag schöne Mountainbiketouren. Deswegen bin ich im Tourenforum angemeldet und schreibe, dass manche Touren weit hinter dem zurückbleiben, was ihr Name verspricht. 

Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Februar 2020)

Ihm hat hier noch keiner geantwortet, er war ja nicht der Themenstarter. Aber bei einem solchen sympathischen Erwachsenen wird sich das sicherlich noch ändern.


----------



## isartrails (20. Februar 2020)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Wir fahren diese Route dieses Jahr


Aber unbedingt in Kronburg starten. Sonst gilt‘s nicht. ?


----------



## StephanR1 (29. Juni 2020)

Servus zusammen,

ich die die Tour mit ein paar Freunden in der letzten Woche gefahren und wollte meine Eindrücke zu den Etappen mit Euch teilen.

Tag 1: Wir sind direkt von Landeck gestartet, da uns der eigentlich Startpunkt etwas unglücklich erschien. Sofern man auf der geplanten Route bleibt, kann man sich die Auffahrt mit der Venetbahn getrost schenken. Es geht schlichtweg die Waldautobahn runter   Da die Saison in Serfaus noch nicht begonnen hat, sind wir direkt nach Nauders durchgefahren.
Tag 2: Haben wir uns auf den 3-Länder Enduro Trails ausgetobt.
Tag 3: Bergbahn Haideralm war noch geschlossen, also sind wir durch die Uinaschlucht nach Müstair gefahren. Sind gute 300 HM mehr, aber Landschaftlich immer wieder ein Genuss!
Tag 4: Wir konnten Schneebedingt nur den unteren Teil des Tibettrails fahren, der war allerdings sehr geil, sofern man das Hinterrad umsetzen kann. Der Forstweg oberhalb von Prad ist bis Ende des Jahres wegen Baumfällarbeiten gesperrt.
Tag 5: Der Aufstieg zum Hohen Dieb hat es wirklich in sich. Wir sind von der Tarscher Alm gut 3 1/2 Stunden gelaufen, was wirklich Körner gekostet hat. Die Abfahrt von der Hohen Dieb Schart bis zu den Kofelraster Seen ist vielleicht für Hans Rey fahrbar, aber nicht mit S3 Skills. Unterhalb der Seen macht der Trail richtig Laune und wird ab der Kühberg Alm schön flowig.
Tag 6: "Zum Glück" hatte sich einer der Mitstreiter den Fuß verdreht, wodurch wir uns nicht die 2300 HM in die Beine drücken mussten.
Tag 7: Die Trails um den Molveno See sind wirklich erste Sahne, wobei die letzten Höhenmeter nochmal erkämpft werden wollen. Das kleine Stück oberhalb des Lago di Toblino ist wirklich sehr fragwürdig. Die Fahrer nach 7 Etappen auf einem 1 m breiten Pfad mit Halteseil entlang zu schicken, tut wirklich nicht Not. 95% des kleinen Stücks waren nur schiebend zu bewältigen.





Vorab haben wir keine großartige Streckenanalyse betrieben, was an der ein oder anderen Stelle vielleicht ganz hilfreich gewesen wäre. Insgesamt war es ein coole Tour, die man an ein paar Stellen noch abrunden könnte.


----------



## Carsten (29. Juni 2020)

da am Toblino bin ich auch mal rumgeeiert...
Es gibt eine einfache Abfahrt auf einem betonierten Weg durchs Val Busa
Und eigentlich laut Karte eine Abfahrt westlich des Garzolett...da haben wir damals allerdings den Einstieg nicht gefunden...


----------



## StephanR1 (29. Juni 2020)

Carsten schrieb:


> da am Toblino bin ich auch mal rumgeeiert...
> Es gibt eine einfache Abfahrt auf einem betonierten Weg durchs Val Busa
> Und eigentlich laut Karte eine Abfahrt westlich des Garzolett...da haben wir damals allerdings den Einstieg nicht gefunden...


Jo 782 oder 784 ist sogar ausgeschildert, aber da die geplante Route auch bei Molveno einen lohnenswerten Umweg eingeschlagen ist, sind wir der Route gefolgt "Äffchen hält sich die Augen zu". Unten steht man vor einem 20-30 m hohen Geröllschutz und sucht erstmal den Ausgang.


----------



## gewitterBiker (21. September 2020)

Wir sind die Second Edition im August gefahren - es war klasse! Hammer Trails und das einer nach dem anderen. Es gab sie auch: die klassischen Alpencross-Momente mit langen Auffahrten und einsame Gegenden. Die optimale Mischung. Sicherlich gibt es hier und da Optimierungsmöglichkeiten aber im grossen und ganzen hatten wir riesen Spass bei der Tour.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. September 2020)

Nettes Video..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2020)

Wusste garnicht, das Hennes Bender MTB fährt.


----------



## Cubie (22. September 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht, das Hennes Bender MTB fährt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1120405


ist das ein C-Promi aus irgendsoeiner Big Brother Sommerhausgeschichte....????


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (23. September 2020)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Wir sind die Second Edition im August gefahren - es war klasse! Hammer Trails und das einer nach dem anderen. Es gab sie auch: die klassischen Alpencross-Momente mit langen Auffahrten und einsame Gegenden. Die optimale Mischung. Sicherlich gibt es hier und da Optimierungsmöglichkeiten aber im grossen und ganzen hatten wir riesen Spass bei der Tour.



kuerze Frage ... gleich zu Beginn des Video ... um welche zwei kleinere Bergseen handelt es sich denn da. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich da schon mal war ... komm aber nicht drauf... Danke


----------



## gewitterBiker (23. September 2020)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> kuerze Frage ... gleich zu Beginn des Video ... um welche zwei kleinere Bergseen handelt es sich denn da. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich da schon mal war ... komm aber nicht drauf... Danke



Das ist in Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis, die Frommesseen


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (23. September 2020)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Das ist in Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis, die Frommesseen



Jetzt klar ... Danke


----------



## cschaeff (23. September 2020)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> ...zwei kleinere Bergseen...



Das ist aber eine sehr euphemistische Beschreibung für zwei vollständig mit PE-Folie ausgekleidete Schneekanonen-Speicherteiche 









						Speicherteich Frommes II: Smarte Maschinen realisieren exaktes Naturbecken
					

Serfaus Fiss Ladis/Österreich (ABZ). - In der Region Serfaus Fiss Ladis finden in der Nähe des bereits bestehenden  Speicherteichs die Aushubarbeiten für ein zweites Speicherbecken statt. Das exakt definierte Gel




					allgemeinebauzeitung.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

